# White river air. Gourlay lake



## Farmer34 (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking for information on Gourlay lake


----------



## Namegosikaa (Dec 31, 2017)

I believe there is info in the trip report section on Mike Borger' s forum canadafishingguide.net. He may have done a report himself as well


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I spent a week on Gourlay about 20 years ago. Lots of eyes, but nothing big. I would get a limit every morning and then chase pike all day. It's nice and deep right off the dock, so we would enjoy a nice swim after lunch. I'd go back.


----------



## Farmer34 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you for the info. Going soon and looking for a fishing report
We have never went at this time and wondering about the black flys


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Farmer34 said:


> Thank you for the info. Going soon and looking for a fishing report
> We have never went at this time and wondering about the black flys


Flys are out, I netted a record 1200 bites two weeks ago. I wore long clothes when I could but we had a couple 80 degrees humid days.


----------



## Farmer34 (Mar 16, 2015)

What lake? Doesn't the black fly season only last 3-4 weeks


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Farmer34 said:


> Thank you for the info. Going soon and looking for a fishing report
> We have never went at this time and wondering about the black flys


Black flies will be thick until they get the next heat wave. Then the skeeters will take over. I little bloodletting never hurt anybody...too much.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

TK81 said:


> Black flies will be thick until they get the next heat wave. Then the skeeters will take over. I little bloodletting never hurt anybody...too much.


My somewhat limited experience fishing up north has been that the black flies generally shut down at sunset. Apparently they cannot compete with the mosquitoes during the night! FM


----------

